# Fehlermeldung: A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment



## Ghorki (24. Sep 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich verzweifel gerade ein wenig an dieser Fehlermeldung:


```
Invalid layout of java.lang.String at value
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  Internal Error (javaClasses.cpp:129), pid=4552, tid=5096
#  fatal error: Invalid layout of preloaded class
#
# JRE version: 7.0_07-b11
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.3-b01 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# An error report file with more information is saved as:
# C:\Java\workspace\ThorsRevenge\hs_err_pid4552.log
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url=http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp]HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page[/url]
#
```

Also entstanden ist diese folgendermaßen:
Ich habe mein Project umbenannt, dann wollte ich es wieder unter dem neuen Projectnamen ausführen..Fehlermeldung..

Ich habe schon einige Sachen getesetet.
Da ich unter Android mit einer AndroidLibrary arbeite habe ich erstmal versucht, ob ich noch eine normale Main.class mit syso ausführen kann. 
Ja, wenigstens das Funktioniert doch.

Dann habe ich gestestet ob ich ein normals HelloWorld AndroidProject ausführen kann.
Auch das klappt noch wunderbar. 
Also muss es wohl an der Library liegen?

Ich hab die gesamte Library gelöscht und neu eingefügt, aber der Fehler tritt immernoch auf.

Bitte, ich benötige unbedingt Hilfe. :/
Danke schonmal im Voraus.

MfG
Ghorki


----------



## F.S.WhiTeY (24. Sep 2012)

C:\Java\workspace\ThorsRevenge\hs_err_pid4552.log

Bitte posten


----------



## Ghorki (24. Sep 2012)

Hi F.S.WhiTeY

hier der log.


```
#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  Internal Error (javaClasses.cpp:129), pid=4552, tid=5096
#  fatal error: Invalid layout of preloaded class
#
# JRE version: 7.0_07-b11
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.3-b01 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Failed to write core dump. Minidumps are not enabled by default on client versions of Windows
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   [url=http://bugreport.sun.com/bugreport/crash.jsp]HotSpot Virtual Machine Error Reporting Page[/url]
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x025fa800):  JavaThread "Unknown thread" [_thread_in_vm, id=5096, stack(0x00f70000,0x00fc0000)]

Stack: [0x00f70000,0x00fc0000],  sp=0x00fbf588,  free space=317k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
V  [jvm.dll+0x16f2f1]
V  [jvm.dll+0x169496]
V  [jvm.dll+0x2082f]
V  [jvm.dll+0x208b6]
V  [jvm.dll+0x2e64d]
V  [jvm.dll+0x2e8f9]
V  [jvm.dll+0x77d01]
V  [jvm.dll+0x780bb]
V  [jvm.dll+0x1290e1]
V  [jvm.dll+0x149b8a]
V  [jvm.dll+0xa997f]
C  [javaw.exe+0x1359]
C  [javaw.exe+0x1dbb]
C  [javaw.exe+0xa0eb]
C  [javaw.exe+0xa175]
C  [kernel32.dll+0x1339a]  BaseThreadInitThunk+0x12
C  [ntdll.dll+0x39ef2]  RtlInitializeExceptionChain+0x63
C  [ntdll.dll+0x39ec5]  RtlInitializeExceptionChain+0x36


---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )

Other Threads:

=>0x025fa800 (exited) JavaThread "Unknown thread" [_thread_in_vm, id=5096, stack(0x00f70000,0x00fc0000)]

VM state:not at safepoint (not fully initialized)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

GC Heap History (0 events):
No events

Deoptimization events (0 events):
No events

Internal exceptions (0 events):
No events

Events (10 events):
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x024365c8 done
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x02435930 done
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x02435908
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x024a8738
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x024a8738 done
Event: 0.012 loading class 0x024a8770
Event: 0.013 loading class 0x024a8770 done
Event: 0.013 loading class 0x024ab378
Event: 0.013 loading class 0x024ab378 done
Event: 0.013 loading class 0x02435908 done


Dynamic libraries:
0x00ff0000 - 0x0101f000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe
0x77870000 - 0x779f0000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x76480000 - 0x76590000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x76f40000 - 0x76f86000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x76e20000 - 0x76ec0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x76730000 - 0x767dc000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x76f90000 - 0x76fa9000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x75120000 - 0x75210000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x74f50000 - 0x74fb0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x74f40000 - 0x74f4c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x76c80000 - 0x76d80000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x75530000 - 0x755c0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x77840000 - 0x7784a000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x75330000 - 0x753cd000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x74b50000 - 0x74cee000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7601.17514_none_41e6975e2bd6f2b2\COMCTL32.dll
0x75740000 - 0x75797000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x731d0000 - 0x7321c000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6dd50000 - 0x6df68000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcGenral.DLL
0x74ac0000 - 0x74b40000 	C:\Windows\system32\UxTheme.dll
0x73cf0000 - 0x73d22000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x73db0000 - 0x73dbf000 	C:\Windows\system32\samcli.dll
0x753d0000 - 0x7552c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x74fb0000 - 0x7503f000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x6fe80000 - 0x6fe94000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x74cf0000 - 0x74cf9000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x75830000 - 0x7647a000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
0x6dd40000 - 0x6dd43000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc.dll
0x6dd30000 - 0x6dd3d000 	C:\Windows\system32\sfc_os.DLL
0x72980000 - 0x72997000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x74b40000 - 0x74b4b000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x74350000 - 0x74363000 	C:\Windows\system32\dwmapi.dll
0x76590000 - 0x7672d000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x76a40000 - 0x76a67000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x756e0000 - 0x756f2000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x755c0000 - 0x756d1000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll
0x76880000 - 0x76a38000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll
0x75210000 - 0x7532b000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
0x75040000 - 0x75043000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll
0x6d6d0000 - 0x6d6e2000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x76d80000 - 0x76de0000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75050000 - 0x7511c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x6a010000 - 0x6a0ce000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\msvcr100.dll
0x6d380000 - 0x6d6cc000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x74550000 - 0x74557000 	C:\Windows\system32\WSOCK32.dll
0x76de0000 - 0x76e15000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x75700000 - 0x75706000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x76810000 - 0x76815000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x6dd20000 - 0x6dd2c000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\verify.dll
0x6d2a0000 - 0x6d2c0000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\java.dll
0x6d280000 - 0x6d293000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\zip.dll
0x730e0000 - 0x731cb000 	C:\Windows\system32\dbghelp.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -Dfile.encoding=Cp1252 -Xbootclasspath:C:\Android\platforms\android-16\android.jar 
java_command: engine.ThorsRevengeMain
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:/Program Files (x86)/Java/jre7/bin/client;C:/Program Files (x86)/Java/jre7/bin;C:/Program Files (x86)/Java/jre7/lib/i386;C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\System32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v1.0\;C:\MinGW\bin;C:\Android\platform-tools;C:\Android\tools;;C:\Java\eclipse;
USERNAME=David
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 , 64 bit Build 7601 Service Pack 1

CPU:total 2 (2 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 23 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3, sse4.1, tsc

Memory: 4k page, physical 4125284k(1823212k free), swap 8248716k(5726616k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (23.3-b01) for windows-x86 JRE (1.7.0_07-b11), built on Sep  7 2012 01:40:56 by "java_re" with unknown MS VC++:1600

time: Mon Sep 24 22:37:44 2012
elapsed time: 0 seconds
```


----------



## troll (25. Sep 2012)

das sieht n blinder mit nem krückstock : ENCODING-FEHLER !

das problem dürfte sein das die daten in UTF-8 vorliegen ... du aber ANSI-1251 erzwingst ... was dann bei sonderzeichen (oder besser gesagt : allem über ASCII) zu fehlern führt und damit die VM mit falschen daten gefüttert wird ...

versuchst einfach ml mit UTF-8 (bzw lass es ganz weg da java standardmäßig mit UTF-8 arbeitet) ..


----------



## Spacerat (25. Sep 2012)

troll hat gesagt.:


> das sieht n blinder mit nem krückstock : ENCODING-FEHLER !
> 
> das problem dürfte sein das die daten in UTF-8 vorliegen ... du aber ANSI-1251 erzwingst ... was dann bei sonderzeichen (oder besser gesagt : allem über ASCII) zu fehlern führt und damit die VM mit falschen daten gefüttert wird ...
> 
> versuchst einfach ml mit UTF-8 (bzw lass es ganz weg da java standardmäßig mit UTF-8 arbeitet) ..


1. Nichts gegen Blinde mit 'nem Krückstock.
2. Wo steht das.
3. trolle können wohl nicht lesen?

Aber zu schade. Trolle haben auch manchmal recht, selbst wenn sie dabei recht unfreundlich sind und sich obendrein noch verschreiben.

Wozu genau benötigst du dieses Argument? [c]-Dfile.encoding=Cp1252[/c]
Lass es weg und stell alles wieder auf UTF-8


----------



## Ghorki (25. Sep 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich hab keine Zeile in meinem Project, in der ANSI-1251 erzwinge.. jedenfalls hab ich keine manuell hinzugefügt und ich hab auch gerade keine gefunden.

Der Code hat ja so wie er ist, noch einwandfrei funktioniert, bis ich den Projectnamen geändert hab.


----------



## Spacerat (25. Sep 2012)

Ghorki hat gesagt.:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> ich hab keine Zeile in meinem Project, in der ANSI-1251 erzwinge.. jedenfalls hab ich keine manuell hinzugefügt und ich hab auch gerade keine gefunden.



Sieh dir mal Zeile 128 in deinem Log an. Mit diesen Parametern wird die VM aufgerufen. Das ist Einstellungssache in der IDE.


----------



## Ghorki (25. Sep 2012)

Ich habe heute in der Schule zusammen mit einem Klassenkollege den Fehler gefunden und zwar gab es wohl iein Problem mit der Manifest.xml Datei. 
Da ich mein Project umbenannt hatte gab es wohl iwelche komplikationen mit der Manifest.xml Datei.
Ich habe dann mein Project wieder rückgängig umbenannt und ausgeführt..und es hat sich wieder wie gewohnt ausführen lassen.

Habe dann wieder den ProjectNamen geändert, diesesmal mit den 2 Updatefunktionen, somit funktioniert alles einwandfrei. =)
Komisch nur, dass mir Eclipse keine Errors im Code angezeit hat.

Trotzdem danke für eure Hilfe.


----------

